# first crow caller in a while



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Sep 9, 2016)

here is a piece of curly maple stabilized and covered with leather brown stain....the mouthpiece is an Ethridge, that was taken by Mr. Darrell Gibson and tuned and cut down. This is one badazz crow caller......it is one of my Lil' Nibblers.....

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 9, 2016)

Perty.....


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 9, 2016)

Lovely to behold! Chuck


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Sep 9, 2016)

Love the curly stuff. PM sent @Jack "Pappy" Lewis


----------

